# Source for Schutzhund clip art?



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Does anyone have a source for good Schutzhund clip art? I am putting together a flyer for our upcoming helper seminar and would like a nice graphic of a helper wearing a sleeve or similar to put on the flyer. Any suggestions? 

Annette


----------

